# Coggeshall (Mid) Essex



## mrBishboshed (4 Sep 2013)

The Randonneurs Road Club.
We are a group of road cyclists who meet regularly to enjoy road cycling and one another's company.
Some, not all are retired, but we are mostly over 50.
We cycle for pleasure, we may have raced in the past, but no longer.
http://www.randonneurs.co.uk/
http://www.randonneurs.co.uk/typical-calendar/
http://www.randonneurs.co.uk/contact-join-us/


----------



## John Shingler (27 Sep 2013)

Sounds good .....

Those Two happy Randonneurs are not over 50


----------



## mrBishboshed (27 Sep 2013)

No, your right about that. Neither am I.

Come along if you can, I am sure you will be made very welcome. They made me feel right at home.


----------



## Deanno1dad (28 Sep 2013)

Good group..wish you were closer to Romford..i'd certainly join


----------



## Dan Ferris (14 Feb 2014)

or to leigh on sea


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

Hi, I have recently moved to Coggeshall (Hence the username), I would be interested in joining this group but am not sure if I am ready yet as would hate to hold up others. Longest ride so far was 34 miles.

Coggeshall>Inworth>Wickham Bishops>Maldon>Wickham Bishops>Witham>Silver End>Coggeshall. 

Total ride time was 2 Hr 35 mins and I stopped for about 30-40 minutes once I had reached Maldon.

Average speed was 12.9 mph.

Maybe in a few more weeks I will feel more confident about meeting up with Randonneurs Road Club.

By the way I am 44 and ride with my Son in Law who is in his 20's.


----------



## scottbox1212 (31 Dec 2015)

Coggy said:


> Hi, I have recently moved to Coggeshall (Hence the username), I would be interested in joining this group but am not sure if I am ready yet as would hate to hold up others. Longest ride so far was 34 miles.
> 
> Coggeshall>Inworth>Wickham Bishops>Maldon>Wickham Bishops>Witham>Silver End>Coggeshall.
> 
> ...


Hi mate ill be moving to coggeshall in febuary how did you get on cycling in the group im 33 and a keen cyclist


----------

